# eLiquid bottles



## Larry (3/1/16)

Hey folks,

Where can I find decent quality eliquid bottles? Something similar to the SkyBlue bottles is what I'm after.

Thanks


----------



## BumbleBee (3/1/16)

Larry said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Where can I find decent quality eliquid bottles? Something similar to the SkyBlue bottles is what I'm after.
> 
> Thanks


You're not going to find the PET bottles locally, I'm sure @Oupa at Vapour Mountain or @drew at Valley Vapour (Both in Cape Town) can help you out with the softer HDPE bottles though.


----------



## Larry (4/1/16)

Thanks @BumbleBee those are the current bottles I'm using (HDPE). Will I be able to find PET bottles somewhere else in SA?


----------



## Viper_SA (4/1/16)

HDPE has a much better permeability factor than PET. Just not used for cold drink bottels because of the clarity.


----------



## Christos (4/1/16)

If you are not after bulk, ask sky blue to add some bottles to your next order. They ate usually more than happy to assist. 
I do that from time to time because I like their bottles. 
Also I generally re use the bottles from them once or twice before getting new ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larry (4/1/16)

Thanks @Christos will defs try that!


----------



## Christos (4/1/16)

Pleasure. If you mix your own juice I like the 250ml vg bottles. That's if you are happy to make bulk. Shaking it is also a dream. 
I bought some bottles from westpack lifestyle centre in Alberton and only use the narrow spout from the bottle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seanc (4/1/16)

Westpack also has 50ML Clear bottle like the above 250ML

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Larry (4/1/16)

thanks alot guys


----------

